# aquascribus 1.3.



## claudeutz (12 Septembre 2005)

j'ai installé Scribus-Aqua-prealpha-debug-2005-08-26.
Je suis sur iMac G5 MacOs x version 10.4.2 Mémoire 1.5 Go DDR.
Sur le premier fichier que j'ai créé il y a des imports images en format TIFF, JPG,PNG,EPS.
Le tout s'affiche et s'imprime très bien.
Puis j'ai voulu faire un 2eme fichier et la ? catastrophe. Ça fait bien dix heures que j'essaie
de faire des imports images et rien ne marche sauf le JPG niveau de gris.
Quand j'ouvre à nouveau le premier fichier je peux toujours faire des nouveaux
imports en tout format. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un à déjà eu ce prob?


----------



## dpi67 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bjr j'ai installé la version que tu site, je suis sous 10.3.9 pour l'import d'images aucun problème. J'avais des soucis avec la version précédente surtout les tiffs, en cmgn, et la tout est bon, par contre la dernière version d'aqua Scribus est d'une lenteur...


----------



## claudeutz (14 Septembre 2005)

Bjr, j'ai résolu mon prob.
Dans le menu édition>préférences>gestion des couleurs, il faut désactiver la gestion des couleurs.
Et là, c'est magique?  on peut importer du .TIF (cmjn et rvb), du .PNG (cmjn et rvb), de l'EPS (cmjn et rvb),du .PDF (cmjn et rvb), du .JPG (cmjn et rvb) et du .GIF (cmjn et rvb).
En plus la réactivité du logiciel et revenue.

Par contre j'ai un nouveau prob.
La césure dans un bloc texte n'est pas bonne si on fait un habillage de bloc image par dessus.
Le texte se met en justification forcée et les tirets sont aux abonnés absents. Pas génial.

Si quelqu'un en sait plus sur le sujet. Merci


----------



## dpi67 (14 Septembre 2005)

Bjr chez moi la gestion des couleurs était désactivée, par contre la lenteur est toujours présent, à tel point que le logiciel est inutilisable.


----------



## dpi67 (14 Septembre 2005)

Y aurait-il quelqu'un pour testé Scribus 1.3 avec osx.3.9, pour voir si la lenteur provient de la, peut être que Scribus n'est optimisé que pour Tiger.


----------



## dpi67 (15 Septembre 2005)

Bjr, encore un bug remarquer avec Scribus, des que je veux déplacer par glisser un fichier, il bloque cotre la fenêtre de Scribus. Dites les gens suis je le seul à avoir tous ces déboires avec se logiciel*? qui doit être merveilleux s'il fonctionne.


----------



## claudeutz (15 Septembre 2005)

Bjr,
Je pense, aussi, que c'est un logiciel merveilleux en devenir.
Il faut laisser le temps aux développeurs  bénévoles (c'est de l'*open source* , et tu rases gratis avec ça).
Alors des défauts il y en a plein. Mais c'est parce que l'on compare avec des logiciels pros (InDesign, XPresss, PageMaker).
Par exemple le gris typographique est à chier, la transparence des calques est absente (ou alors je ne l'ai pas trouvée), les césures sont très approximatives s'il y a un habillage de forme complexe, l'affichage des polices  en temps réel oups, et Jean passe. 
Mais le boulot qui est fait est déjà extraordinaire. Et puis il y a des tas de gens qui écrivent des scripts pour nous faciliter l'utilisation de l'application.

J'ai un vieil iMac DV400 qui tourne sous 10.3.8 et je n'arrive pas à lancer Scribus même si je remplace Freetype par Freetype 2.1.9 comme préconisé sur l'excellent site http://yeccoe.free.fr/plan.php3.
Demain je fais la Màj 10.3.9 et je t'en parlerai.

Le bug du fichier glissé contre la fenêtre de scribus je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. Peux-tu expliquer plus en détails?

Sous 10.4 avec cette config :IMAC G5 20 Version 10.4.2 Processeur 2 GHz Mémoire 1.5 DDR SDRAM
Scribus et aussi rapide qu'InDesign si on désactive la gestion des couleurs.


----------



## dpi67 (15 Septembre 2005)

Bjr, pour le blocage à l'écran, je lance Scribus une fenêtre de document s'ouvre vide, ainsi qu'un panneau de formatage du document, jusque la tout fonctionne, par exemple si je glisse un fichier se trouvant sur le bureau, à gauche de la fenêtre document par-dessus celle-ci pour le mettre à la corbeille ça fonctionne, mais des qu'une feuille de travaille (A4 par ex) est ouverte, le même fichier glisse jusqu'au niveau de la fenêtre puis bloque contre celle-ci, impossible de le glisser par dessus.
Voila j'éspère que tu arriveras à déchiffrer


----------



## claudeutz (16 Septembre 2005)

Bjr,
pour le "bug" d fichier glissé sur la fenêtre je ne l'ai pas sur mon poste.
Quand je glisse un fichier sur la fenêtre ily a un blocage de 1 seconde mais ça poursuit
sans que Scibus plante


----------



## dpi67 (16 Septembre 2005)

Bjr, je pense que la version 1.3 de Scribus doit plutôt être optimisé pour Tiger. Je vais installé Tiger d'ici quelque temps pour l'instant j'ai du boulot à finir, et je préfère rester sur Panther, pas le temps de faire  les MAJ.


----------



## claudeutz (16 Septembre 2005)

Re bjr,
avec la 10.3.9 deux cas:
Sur un iMac G3 à 400MHz avec 192 Mo de ram je n'arrive pas à lancer Scribus;
Sur un Power Mac G5 à 2x2 GHz avec 1.5 Go de ram ça baigne, sauf pour l'import d'image EPS
et l'import de fichier PostScipt.
Avec la 10.4.2 sur un iMac G5 à 2 GHz avec 1.5 de ram tout fonctionne sauf l'import de fichier PostScript. 
Il faut désactiver la gestion des couleurs dans les préférences.

S que qqun sait si Scribus gère la transparence?


----------



## dpi67 (17 Septembre 2005)

Bsr, bizarre j'ai pratiquement la m^me config, cad bipro 2x1,8go, et 1,2go de ram, je crois que ja vais tout réinstallé appli + librairies etc.
Pour la gestion de la transparence, pour les objets, ou images cela fonctionne, mais je ne crois pas pour le calque en entier. Pour appliquer une transparence, CRTL-clic (ou clic droit) sur l'objet, tout en bas de la fenêtre qui s'ouvre choisir propriété, et la transparence, plutôt l'opacité se règle dans l'onglet "couleurs" que se soit pour un objet ou pour une image.


----------

